# Security Warning JAVA???



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Just had this pop up for the first time ever. Just uploaded a new version of JAVA a short while ago. Is this part of JAVA?


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

I like the game website pogo.com. This was a problem there as well which I guess is now fixed. It was a problem on Oracles end.

When I logged in after the patch, that window popped up several times for me as well. Pogo recommended to just click the "don't ask me again" button and click through them. I think I went through about 5 or so and then all was well again.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

So yes?


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Leo G said:


> So yes?


That seems to be the common link, so I'm thinking yes. The issue there occurred around the end of last week. An update was available yesterday. 7??? I think?

It's the *exact* same message I got over there.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Leo G said:


> So yes?


The site is real.
http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/radar/
(The National Center for Atmostpheric Research)

Using another link, 
http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/radar/d...=black&endDate=20121231&endTime=-1&duration=2

found it relies on this Java applet:
http://www.ssec.wisc.edu/visit/AniS/

...which is the one your Java install is concerned with.

So am I - unless you can think of a site you just visited that had links to this. The tricky thing, is that scripted malware loves to hide behind genuine Java applets.


----------



## oldfrt (Oct 10, 2007)

I received this the other day from someone else that was having problems
with the Java update;http://www.java.com/en/download/help/disable_browser.xml

Don't know if its what you need but thought I'd send it along.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I updated because JAVA had been compromised and a patch was available. Normally I wouldn't bother until something doesn't work and I'm forced.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

I had the same window pop up for something else... I guess that is something new in Java 7 Update 11

Also some older applications might not run because of the certificate expiration within the code when using IE (64 bit), then you have to run regular IE Browser ( Under Start-Programs you should see 2 links IE (64 bit) and IE) and get Java update for that Browser... so when you look in Control Panel- Programs- Install/Uninstall and scroll down to Java, you should see 2 versions one is Java 7 Update 11 (64 bit) the other Java 7 Update 11... and you can remove the older versions if you see it there.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Just looking at my entries in my Process Explorer and I noticed the JAVA updater was in there.

I turned that off. So I went back to the JAVA console and indeed it was on. I turned it off and it gave me a warning and again I chose to turn it off. Then pressed apply and OK. Get out of the console and then go back in and it is checked off to check for updates again. It is ignoring the entries I am making.

Anyone else have this problem? I also had that issue with the advanced area on the recent version. It refused to update.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

Leo G said:


> I updated because JAVA had been compromised and a patch was available. Normally I wouldn't bother until something doesn't work and I'm forced.


You might want to reconsider that strategy Leo. Sometimes patching leads to new problems but patches are frequently released to fix problems(including security flaws) that others have experienced. If you are behind in patching all of your software then you are substantially more likely to encounter malicious code. The more popular the software, the more true this is.


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

There was a vulnerability in java so they released a patch:
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1009_3-57...es-software-update-to-fix-java-vulnerability/

From what I've read, though, it may be buggy.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

That is the patch I put in. There were a lot of different people and gov saying that it had been compromised. I update as little as possible but thought that this may be a good time to do it.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Well huh?! This AM, fired up the XP lappie, and get a new tab on the home screen of Firefox 3.6.26, saying that Java needs to be updated, Flash too.

I use XP for a reason online, and FF 3.6. I also want Java and Flash right at where they are version-wise.

Doesn't matter what I click, when I restart FF, I get that damned extra tab instead of my home page.

So, I let Google dig around, found out where in "about.config" to disable update checks.

Took a couple of different approaches, finally get FF to open with out the tabs - WHOOPPEE!

And then I find out, the embedded flash player no longer works - not here, Yahoo, Youtube...

I open up IE* - same effing sh*t!

I've got it cured now, but what a freaking mess Adobe Flash has become!


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Why is it you don't want to upgrade beyond FF 3.6? Google Toolbar?


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Leo G said:


> Why is it you don't want to upgrade beyond FF 3.6? Google Toolbar?


Speed, size, security, tabs (I hate tabs), control, stubbornness.

I'm speaking truth here - not opinion (well, except the last one. I s'pose).


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

SmallTownGuy said:


> Speed, size, security, tabs (I hate tabs), control, stubbornness.
> 
> I'm speaking truth here - not opinion (well, except the last one. I s'pose).


Try chrome.
You're concerned about installed program size? :blink:
You can have just one tab open if you want.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Well, security will be an issue with lower version levels of any browser. That's the main reason for updates. Not sure about speed, it is faster than all the browsers out there besides Chrome on a PC. I like tabs.

Not sure what you mean by control as FF is pretty flexible as to what you can do.

Stubbornness....I understand :laughing:


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Leo G said:


> Well, security will be an issue with lower version levels of any browser. That's the main reason for updates. Not sure about speed, it is faster than all the browsers out there besides Chrome on a PC. I like tabs.
> 
> Not sure what you mean by control as FF is pretty flexible as to what you can do.
> 
> Stubbornness....I understand :laughing:


When a nefarious type writes an exploit - he/she/it does it for the widest possible/"most likely to succeed on" editions. FF 3.6 is old enough to be UNAFFECTED BY MOST NEW STUFF.

ff 3.6 IS way faster than 17/18/19.

Chrome - just downloaded it today again - part of the process of resolving the d*mned JAVA/ Flash Player issue.

317megs in the install directory - for a BROWSER?!!! WTF?!



> Not sure what you mean by control as FF is pretty flexible as to what you can do


Yeah, FF 3.6 stock works just fine. By control, I mean it does what I want- not what IT wants.

I expect you'll say that you have no problems with malware, using your current version - well, neither do I using FF 3.6

I have FF 17, plus Chrome, Opera and IE on the other machines - but when I go naked on the web, I use this machine and FF 3.6.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

SmallTownGuy said:


> but when I go naked on the web, I use this machine and FF 3.6.


:whistling


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I have enough crap protecting me that I really don't worry about malware or virii. It does what I want and nothing more. The only thing it doesn't do that it is suppose (bug) is when I close multiple tabs at the same time I don't want that stupid warning telling me I am closing multiple tabs. I know, I'm the one closing them. Plus you can unclose them too. So even if you goof, you can backtrack without an issue.

I realize what you say about the coders not making stuff to affect older programs. Usually thing are backwards compatible though. So I don't see a great advantage there.


----------

